# Another try



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2017)

Here we go. Target temp is going to be 183. Cook time 1.5 hours.








More to come.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh, no, not again...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hasn't Groundhog Day already come and gone??  We're stuck in a bad Bill Murray loop.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2017)

Okay, the Sous vide may be the best way to cook whole artichokes. Just plain whole chokes. Nothing added to the bag. I was a bit disappointed that the color wasn't bright green like others have claimed when Sous Vide cooking them. I think they cheated and added a little help into the bag. As with most things I do I wanted to do the unadulterated version first so I can test against it. 

In my research 183-185 was the recommended temp. Times varied from 30-90 minutes.some halved some whole. I went with 183 and 90 minutes. For the most part the choke was done. Another 30 minutes would have been perfect. 

2 hours is longer than steaming or boiling, but the texture was definitely better. 

With that here's the pics. Chokes, always a good way to eat butter.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm with you on the veggie thing with SV.

Brussel sprouts & corn on the cob are both killer good!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2017)

Interesting and tasty, I'm sure. We likes 'em Stuffed around here...JJ


----------



## bellaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks good
Added to the list


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 24, 2017)

Never tasted an Artichoke, though they have them at the groceries. I'm going to give it a go.
I can see the Mrs's eyes rolling already...


----------

